# Zekarien führen zu kompletter Sperrung des Schwimmteichs



## Gisbert (9. Juli 2012)

In unserem Schwimmteich (~ 100 m² Bj. 2008 nach NaturaGart System) haben wir seit ein paar Tagen Zekarien die uns das Schwimmen zur Qual machen - das sind richtig dicke Quaddeln am ganzen Körper.
Diese Jahr hatten wir eine Entenfamilie die unseren Teich öfter aufgesucht hatte.
Wie können wir das Problem lösen?
Den Zulauf des Wassers aus dem Filtergarben noch zusätzlich feinfiltern (wie von NaturaGart empfohlen) - hilft das wirklich?
__ Enten mit Netzen bei 100 m² Fläche abhalten ist auch ein Problem da die ja von April bis Ende Mai den Teich anfliegen können und wir in der Zeit ein hässliches Netzt über dem teich haben.
Seile spannen, Tüten aufhängen etc. hilft nur kurzzeitig.


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zekarien führen zu kompletter Sperrung des Schwimmteichs*

Hallo!

evtl. würde das hier helfen:  ( müsst Ihr aber vermutlich mehr als einen hinstellen)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Katzenschrec...ich_Zubehör&hash=item19d0291038#ht_1828wt_944


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zekarien führen zu kompletter Sperrung des Schwimmteichs*

Hi Gisbert,
eine Feinfilterung könnte da schon helfen.
Das Volumen ist schon groß, ansonsten hätte ich eine Filterung mit Damenstrumpfhosen empfohlen.
Die sollten fein genug sein, um die Plagegeister rauszuholen.
Einen Versuch wäre es aber Wert, kostet ja fast nichts.

Eine Pumpe im Teich ansaugen lassen und den Auslauf mit einer Damenstrumpfhose gefiltert wieder in den Teich.


----------



## Gisbert (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zekarien führen zu kompletter Sperrung des Schwimmteichs*

Der Katzenschreck zum Entenverjagen könnte helfen aber dafür benötige ich Einige weil die __ Enten ja auch von der Rückseite in den Teich einwandern und dann nicht im Erfassungsbereich des Sensors sind. Werde mir mal einen bestellen.

Damenstrupfhose ist sicherlich eine Möglichkeit aber ich denke dies immer noch zu grob ist, da die Zekarien ja nur max. 2 mm lang sind und daher durchrutschen können.
Werde mal eine der __ Schnecken erwärmen um so die Zekarien zu gewinnen und dann schauen ob ich die wirklich damit filtern kann...


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zekarien führen zu kompletter Sperrung des Schwimmteichs*

Die filtern im Bereich unter 0,1 mm je nach DEN, da bleibt einiges hängen.
Kosten recht wenig und sind mit einer extra Pumpe einfach zu betreiben.

Alle Überträger von außen abzuwehren ist meist nicht möglich.


----------



## Geisy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zekarien führen zu kompletter Sperrung des Schwimmteichs*

Hallo Gisbert

Wie wäre es mit einem Luftheber


 
Hier kannst du am auslauf direkt die Damenstrumpfhose drauf machen.

ca. Kosten:
2m 300er Rohr 30Euro
300er 90Grad bogen=30Euro
27cm Luftmembran = 30Euro
Luftpumpe hast du hoffentlich

Ich hatte das mit 250er Rohr gemacht und mußte deswegen unten das Redstück haben.
Bei mir kamen 120m³/Std raus.
So hast du schnell dein Problem im Griff, wenn das Wasser wärmer wird und du schwimmen willst, oder?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zekarien führen zu kompletter Sperrung des Schwimmteichs*

Noch eine Vogelscheuche:

http://www.vogelscheuche-shop.de/ep...jectPath=/Shops/62992538/Products/DV-Standard


----------



## Nori (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zekarien führen zu kompletter Sperrung des Schwimmteichs*

Hier mal was von Früher
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/9536

Gruß Nori


----------



## Gisbert (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zekarien führen zu kompletter Sperrung des Schwimmteichs*

Das verstehe ich nicht?



Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Gisbert
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Luftheber
> 
> ...



Was soll die Luftpumpe?

Ich habe eh eine Pumpe mit 6000 Liter/h mit 2´ Schlauch am Filtergraben mit Auslass in den Teich - da kommt gleich die Strupfhose drüber


----------



## Joerg (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zekarien führen zu kompletter Sperrung des Schwimmteichs*

Gisbert,
mit einem solchen Luftheber kannst du 50m3 / Stunde bewegen mit den gleichen Stromkosten wie die 6m3  Pumpe.
Bei der geringen Umwälzrate gegenüber dem Gesamtvolumen wird es sicher viel länger dauern.
Solange du mehr rausholst als die Vermehrungsrate ist das aber langfristig sinnvoll.


----------



## Geisy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zekarien führen zu kompletter Sperrung des Schwimmteichs*

Hallo Gisbert

Stell das Ding bei Bedarf in den Teich unter Wasser und mach oben am Bogen die Strumpfhose drauf.
Da gehen locker 120m³/Std durch und du hast deinen Teich 1 x pro Stunde durch die Strumpfhose gezogen. Dies mit einer 92Watt Luftpumpe.
Du hast so so die Zekarien 20 mal so schnell im Griff wie mit deiner Pumpe.

Hier ein Video von meinem Luftheber
http://youtu.be/4uT-MjCxTBE

Gruß
Norbert


----------

